# Moving Forward



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

Okay so I love the stable I'm at now, I used to ride there a couple of years ago and than I stopped and I took riding up again a couple of months ago. 
I'm in the advanced lesson right but we never seem to advance we always just do the same type of things. 
Like jumping, we always jump a max of 2' and everyone does this fine if not really good but we never seem to jump any higher. 
I'm not sure if its because the lesson horses aren't trained to jump higher or what but I was thinking about it and its kind of weird?
Is this the same with you guys, if so how did you continue to move forward with your riding?


----------



## SierrasMommy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds to me like you've outgrown the barn you're at. I had been in a similar situation. I was learning, but not by my trainer. Mostly on my own or with the help of a friend. My horse was very green when I got her and I was still on the greener side. During that 1st year with Sierra, she became very sour. There wasn't much to do, she would get bored and frustrated and act out. I never did barrels past a trot, except to canter home from the 3rd barrel. It wasn't fun. I moved to the barn I'm at now a year ago and I noticed an immediate change in Sierra. She had a better attitude, she was more willing to do things and learn. There was just more to do and lots of people to help. I moved to the barn the end of May, that July, we competed in our 1st show, barrel racing, pole bending, and other speed and gymkhana classes. Most of these things, she had never seen or experienced before, but did so well! I have noticed a HUGE improvement in my riding and overall knowledge. Sometimes the best thing you can do is make a change to move forward. It's scary, but it definitely is worth it once you see yourself reaching the goals you had set in the beginning.


----------



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks a lot!  
That really helps, their are several other stables where I live but the one I'm interested in is a lot more professional [more expensive to ] and the people their just seem like better quality riders who are more focused on their riding, I'm exited, nervous to call them buuut it should be really fun 
Especially since lately I've been feeling less challenged, I'd really love to lease/own my own horse so that I could work on stuff like riding with no stirrups and maybe even some bareback! 
but hopefully this is the first step


----------



## SierrasMommy (Jul 16, 2007)

You're welcome.  Definitely don't let fear of the unknown stop you from moving on. I was so scared about looking for a new place to board because I had been with this stable for so long and never was anywhere else. I did some searching, but settled on my barn because one of the boarders moved his 2nd horse there for 1 month of training and never brought him back. I knew if this man left his new horse at that other barn, there had to be a good reason and I spoke to him and he only had wonderful things to say about the barn. I spoke to the barn owner, checked out the barn and by the time I got home, I called the barn owner back with my decision to move Sierra there. It was very scary and I was sick to my stomach the day that I told the owner of my old barn. I tend to be nervous by nature and afraid of change, so it was really hard on me, but definitely don't regret it at all. Definitely the best decision I could have made. I think you'll be very happy once you get into a more appropriate crowd for your riding interests and ability.


----------



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I'm very glad to hear everything worked out really well for you!
At least it won't be as bad because we just got new lesson schedules so I'm not so much with my good friends so it will be a lot easier to leave but yes I'm so nervous of telling people things that they might not want to hear but everyones really nice so I'm sure they'll understand  
I decided to go for one private lesson just to try it out and just tell my barn im just not going for the week that way if I don't like it I don't have to go back to a bunch of questioning x] 
But I doubt I won't like it :wink: 
Thanks A lot!


----------



## SierrasMommy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty good plan. Good luck at the new lesson place and have fun. I'm sure it will all work out for you. I'm glad I was able to help.


----------

